# How to teach "I'm not playing!"



## ncologerojr (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a beautiful and very intelligent 1 year 5 month old golden, who is very very playful. He has mastered all of the basic commands, including come. When he is on a long lead, he will come every time 1st call. However when he is off the leash and I call him he will turn the "come" command into his favorite game: chase me. I try not to play his game but he will suddenly run into neighbors yards, and (my worst nightmare) the road. When I call him he will come lay 10' from me and dart away as soon as i move towards him, wagging his tail and prancing. When he finally does come, I don't want to yell at him and have him associate comming to me as bad. He thinks the whole thing is a game. Any advise on how to teach him to learn when playtime is over? I want to allow him to run in my big yard, but I am so worried of him running into the road and getting hurt. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

His recall is not solid enough to be off lead, especially if your yard is not fenced and he can run into a street. It's just too dangerous for him to be off leash right now. You need to spend more time working on recall and get to a point he comes without being reeled in before letting him off leash.

When you practice recall, have him come to you, get a treat and then get to go and play more. This way he will see that coming to you is NOT the end of his fun everytime.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Put him back on a lead immediately and work with him on it. The longer he's off the lead and does this, the longer it will take to break him of it. You won't break him of it if you can't correct him and you can't correct him if don't have him on a lead. It takes some time but he will get it.


----------



## ncologerojr (Nov 2, 2009)

grrrick said:


> Put him back on a lead immediately and work with him on it. The longer he's off the lead and does this, the longer it will take to break him of it. You won't break him of it if you can't correct him and you can't correct him if don't have him on a lead. It takes some time but he will get it.


I agree 100%. But, My problem is that once on a lead I dont need to reel him in or anything of the sort. As soon as I use his recall word, he comes running everytime.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Keep up the practice with the lead. When you are ready find a nice big fenced in area and with lots of treats practice the recall over and over. Try not to use the Come command until you are sure he will obey. Use his name to get his attention. Sometimes running in the opposite direction helps get the pup moving towards you. Lots of praise and treats once you can get your hand on his collar.


----------



## ncologerojr (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of the fast replys! It sounds like backing up a few training steps and practice will put us on the right track. I'm looking foward to some good training sessions.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you will do fine. My pups are both over 2 years and practice everytime they are off lead. It is probably the most important word in their vocabulary. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I practiced recall with Mad only on leash, and in the house acting with great excitement and a treat when she came to me. When I thought she was ready we then moved up to practicing in a fenced in tennis court off leash. Finally we moved onto open areas that were far from the street. I also avoid as much as possible calling her to me just to put her back on leash, so if I have to do that we'll have a little tug play session with the leash before walking home.

She's now 21 months, has a very good recall and like Oakly's dad we practice everytime she is off leash. She now thinks recall is a great game, cause good things always happen when she comes to me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Play recall games often to make it seem like a much more fun activity than "chase me".

Get some yummy treats and play "post office" in which you and a friend/some friends call the dog from person to person and each time he comes, he gets an awesome reward.

Play hide and seek in the house and later in the woods behind trees - hide in the tub, in a closet- at first let him succeed easily. Give great treats and a big praise party for finding you. Sneak off and call him by name.

If he as learned to ignore the word "come", choose a new one and only use it when you are 100 percent sure he will come to you.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

how about using a longline, and stop him when he's running? now i cant do tat myself, but i know it works for others. (my dog is a guide dog, and if i cant see where the longline is, then i'm kinda in trouble .. a dog run away with a 15 meter plastic cable after him 

good luck and enjoy recall training, it is very important.
my doggie has found out i can't se him, so do recall with him unless i go for walks where he doesnt know the erea, is a no-no ... or where it is tons of trash 

- ranveig and Tino. -


----------

